# Never seen this-Rotorooter mainline machine



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Never seen this before. How does this work?

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262181985650


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL...

It's kinda similar to this...






But nowhere near as nice...

It's similar to the O'Brien we used on the air force base I was stationed on...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Can't it do a 2" p trap?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Can't it do a 2" p trap?


Yea... Right through the bottom of it...:laughing:

That's a solid rod about 1/2" diameter if I remember right...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

That's what they used to use before jetters came out. Ancient history.....didn't even see one at the WWETT show. However I see them here quite often when driving by oilfields. They use them to clean the drill steel(rotating "drill bit"). they look kinda like a flatbed with a 20' coil of wire on the back.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

There is a company here (up in Manchester CT) that still uses one...

Why IDK... Like Gear said Jetter is the way to go...


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> Never seen this before. How does this work?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262181985650
> 
> View attachment 68954


The drum holds a spool of solid rod in 5' sections that are all connected together any where up to 400' or more,
It uses a gas engine to turn the cable rods and run the power feed,

Go to Sewer Equipment of America website to see modern versions


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> That's what they used to use before jetters came out. Ancient history.....didn't even see one at the WWETT show. However I see them here quite often when driving by oilfields. They use them to clean the drill steel(rotating "drill bit"). they look kinda like a flatbed with a 20' coil of wire on the back.



NYC DEP still uses them on old brick sewer lines.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Continuous rodding machine, used to clear solid stoppages in main sewers. Its used from manhole to manhole. I know many cities that has to hire someone with one of these machines due to the jetter not able to get through a solid blockage. 

Other industries use these continuous rodding machines mostly as a long distance fish tape. I see AT&T, cable companies and such using these with a continuous fiberglass rod instead of steel. 

Jetters never replaced this machine, it along with a vacuum truck replaced bucket machines. Bucket machines dragged a large scoop type bucket through the sewer to remove sediment and other debris. A jetter does this as well as cleans the whole diameter of the pipe. The bucket machine is still sold and used today. http://www.bucketmachines.com/


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

looks like a jet engine


----------

